# Post pics of R32 GTR's! I wanna see what cha got!



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 4, 2001)

I'm looking for ideas


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

That's mine


----------



## Rick (Aug 19, 2002)

Try this. Be nice to see how many we get 
I'd like to see a few others my self.

Yours looks good Dave.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

That looks different Rick. Other than the wheels my car looks standard (from the outside )


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 4, 2001)

Rick said:


> *Try this. Be nice to see how many we get
> *


Be nice??? I am always nice!! Tell ya what. I'll show mine so people can pick mine apart if they like. Seem fair? 



























This one is an OLD pic


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

All great looking cars.....

I can't help but drool !

Daz


----------



## Billysan (Oct 7, 2002)

Nightmare your one looks ace! I love white ones. Would post a photo of mine but ive no idea how!! Its got a Bomex front bumper, Trial side skirts and rear bumper, and 10 * 17 Impul split rims to give you an idea.

Billy


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 4, 2001)

Billysan said:


> *Nightmare your one looks ace! I love white ones. Would post a photo of mine but ive no idea how!! Its got a Bomex front bumper, Trial side skirts and rear bumper, and 10 * 17 Impul split rims to give you an idea.
> 
> Billy *


Hey Billy,
Email it to me and I'll post it for ya.

[email protected]

Rich


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

Why, cant I post attachments? I'll email you mine Nightmare.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 4, 2001)

All are looking nice. But I can believe that we arent on page 3 by now!!! C'mon people!

Skyline USA's car!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 4, 2001)

Jayson Abs car


----------



## Leggy pete (Jun 12, 2002)

*Nice cars*

I can only dream!


----------



## White97SVT (Oct 30, 2001)

Nightmare,

I love your car, and love to see you have a Ty as well. 
I just shot you a PM.


----------



## Billysan (Oct 7, 2002)

FAO nightmare can you pm me your e-mail address please, Ive a couple of photos for you. Not the best quality im affraid, dont have access to a scanner so i had to use a digital camera to photograph the originals!!!

Thanks mate Joel

Oh im at [email protected]


----------



## tony1 (Dec 26, 2002)

Haven't done anything major yet, im just enjoying it as it is for the time being!


----------



## tony1 (Dec 26, 2002)

Another, will have some better pics after the engine rebuild


----------



## ryan (Apr 12, 2002)

hey billysan, how bout some pic of ur car?
ryan


----------



## Billysan (Oct 7, 2002)

I would but ive no idea how to put them on the site! Ive e-mailed Shin in the hope he can,but nothing yet.  

Soon I hope. Billy


----------



## jrpidgeon (Aug 26, 2001)

Joel email them to me, I'll host them for you.

[email protected]


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Nightmare,

One of best Skylines I've ever seen!

Simply awesome.

Cem


----------



## jrpidgeon (Aug 26, 2001)

*Billysans R32*

Here you go mate.










The rest of the photos can be found here: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6483


----------



## Billysan (Oct 7, 2002)

Cheers for that Jase  

Cleared up the anti freeze yet mate?! :smokin: 

Billy


----------



## jrpidgeon (Aug 26, 2001)

Its actually cleaned up the floor a treat! Ask the "Fat Man" about is 'well under control' drift this evening when you see him


----------



## Billysan (Oct 7, 2002)

I'll ask him tommorow, he's being gay and staying in with his bird tonight! And we were doing drinking games and everything!!! You coming up exeter tomorrow?

Billy


----------



## wrx.co.uk (Nov 20, 2001)

This is our first GTR at www.wrx.co.uk, and we love it, not trying to hard to sell at the moment, guess why that is.


----------



## sports-imports (Jan 14, 2002)

my R32 - imported two months ago by me, only driven it 209 miles and all off boost until i get it mapped  












Chris


----------



## ryan (Apr 12, 2002)

damn, that is one fine R32, nicest one i have seen

ryan


----------



## Billysan (Oct 7, 2002)

Ooo whats that front bumper? Nice:smokin: 

Billy


----------



## sports-imports (Jan 14, 2002)

no idea on what the bumper is im afraid  
I bought it for the spec on the engine 

....and if you were talking to me Ryan, the car is for sale !

Chris


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

I think it's a Gracer one from Trust on the Sports imports Car.

www.trust-power.com/product/gracer/aero.html 

BTW. The white Enkei RP's are luverly - fourth all time fave R32 wheel for me after

BBS LM split rims 
Nismo LM GT4 (or magnesium)
TE37's


----------

